# Python ODBC Datenbankzugriff mit den Win32 extensions



## Thomas Darimont (8. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

 Um von Python aus per ODBC auf Datenbanken zugreiffen zu können kann man sich beispielsweise der Win32 Extensions für Python bedienen:
http://starship.python.net/crew/mhammond/win32/

  Hier mal ein Beispiel für den Zugriff auf eine MS Access Datenbank

```
import dbi, odbc
 try:
 		s = odbc.odbc('DRIVER={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};DBQ=C:\Programme\Microsoft Office\Office\Samples\Nordwind.mdb')
 		cur = s.cursor()
 		cur.execute('select * from kunden')
 		print cur.description
 		for tup in cur.description:
 				print tup[0],
 		print
 		while 1:
 				rec = cur.fetchmany(10)
 				if not rec: break
 				print rec
 except NameError,e:
 		print 'error ', e, 'undefined'
```
 
  Gruß Tom


----------

